# Remove Vinyl Porch Railing Without Damage



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

That's a tall order. It's almost impossible to separate things that have been there for years w/o damage. One time I had to remove some decking. Luckily, it was held with stainless steel screws & it was amazingly easy. I'm sure that will never happen again. Try a few drops of penetrating oil but don't expect a miracle. You might get lucky with caulking the holes. That's about it.


----------



## TeeRiddle (Oct 21, 2014)

The railing is about 3 years old so it should be brittle.

I don't know if removing that "cover" on the end of the rail where it attaches to the post gives access to the screws. Just not sure how this went together and don't know the manufacturer.

Just wondered if anyone was familiar with this type of railing system.

Thanks!


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I have never installed PVC railing but it cannot be rocket science. I would say the installer slipped the endcap on the railing after it was cut to length. Set the rail in place and then either screwed the rail to the post or used brackets and then, slid the endcap in place against the post. 

Unclip that small lever on the bottom and see if the endcap, with the help of a flat blade screwdriver, will pry back way from the post...revealing the rail attachment. Be easy prying though.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

It could be that the screws are under the porch. Look there first.


----------

